# Babies babies everywhere.....



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Anyone else peeved that even the bloody meerkat on the adverts has a baby now!  Is this normal or am I completely insane?


----------



## MrsWakey269 (Feb 22, 2014)

i know exactly what you mean! its not just babies its baby bumps .. ive got a developing case of bump envy  so ur defo not alone


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

I am with you!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Alotbsl!

I couldn't agree with you more!

Between the meerkats and the SMA ads not to mention the saturation of the ad for one born every minute I am going out of my mind!

I think it might just be possible that we are just noticing them more but then on the other hand it could be an evil conspiracy!

Just flick the station when they come on! Let's lead the charge against this evil conspiracy and free the other fertility challenged women of this world from the torture!!!!!! ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm with you! For me it's the "I like these nappies, and I like these nappies..." one. In fact the other night I sat there and thought there's no way all those kids are hers - they're the same age... then reminded myself she's an actor and it's not a real mum and dad sat there!!  

xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Perhaps we could have our own baby and pregnancy free channel on TV, that would be nice and then perhaps a baby free shopping centre, we can but dream.


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

I look after h&s at work and carry out the maternity risk as assessments.... I have 8 to look after at the mo... Bloody 8!  Bumpageddon


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Am with u guys when will it be our turn


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few years ago i emailed pampers to complain about their add showing a baby on a ultrasound, saying it was painful as an infertile childless woman to see that unexpectedly crop up during random programmes with no warning, i got a reply saying that they have all adds passed by a regulatory body so that they are suitable for tv. And from then on i got emails every week from pampers advertising their products , yeah very sensitive!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Might just be I'm in a awfully good mood, but I think that baby meerkat is absoloutley adorable, I'm just wondering how was he conceived as I never saw a lady meerkat...... Lol  baby bumps and recently some that I think that aren't parents just made a child (long story) have gotten me upset but I'm trying to see the good things I have, and it sounds funny but I love oneborneveryminute, seeing an babies first moments, I love it - I'm just in complete awh when I see it the blood part n screaming I'm like eek n I chuckle at the dads haha xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Tee hee.  Thank God it's not just me  

I have one back for you.  Is it crazy to be jealous of a donkey being pregnant in the fields next door?  I mean, we're not even the same species and I'm jealous.  Meekats, donkeys ....what on earth is going on there?!


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Oh Molly, I know what you mean.  donkey jealousy a new side affect of infertility! Lol


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a twinge at the sparrows this morning too, this is getting out of control!  Blooming spring in the air, frisky animals, uncomplicated conceptions.

I am going to be a rabbit in my next life and pop millions of babies out every year


----------



## MrsWakey269 (Feb 22, 2014)

Now even the vision express ad is full of babies too! X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I got a piece of mail today that knocked me a bit!

It was a catalogue for a baby website from which I purchased something over a year ago for a friends baby shower,they have ever sent me promotional material before and  it was like it was taunting me, Plus it was  in a brown envelope so I had to openit those what it was, I promptly put it in the recycling bin!

Have that evil baby company rubbing my nose in it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Mogster (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch out for the save the children advert. A woman actually gives birth. It's a campaign to raise money to train midwives in poorer countries. A good cause and a dramatic way to promote a cause but hard when on this journey.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

My phone actually sent me a message the other day to suggest that I may be pregnant. I mean _come on_ 

I have one of those fertility apps and, as I missed a period, it thought that it might be helpful to send me a little message.

Technology, it's out to get us


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Molly
Just catching up on this thread and loved the idea of someone else being jealous of the meerkats, donkeys and even the garden birds   

Last summer, just after my m/c, we had a family christening to go to on my OH's side. Naturally I didn't want to go but my elderly MiL didn't understand despite having several m/cs herself - in her day (she is 92), you _'just had to get on with things'_. My dear dear OH (and I don't often say that!) tried to defend me by pointing out that she had to look at it from my perspective, after all not only were all his cousins having babies and the christening would be full of babies and children, the wolves we sponsor have just had cubs, the elk we sponsor had just another baby elk and even the news was full of the possible pregnancy of the panda at Edinburgh Zoo.

According to my OH, for the first time in many a year, she was lost for words.... 

Actually I did end up feeling so sorry for the panda as she had a missed m/c, she looked so sorry for herself when I saw her at the zoo a few months later with my niece...my eyes welled up and just wanted to give her a 

I should add that I did go to the Christening, stayed outside the church for the service, positioned my seat with my back to all the kids at the 'do' afterwards, hid my tears behind my long fringe and drank several glasses of wine. My MiL didn't say anything but on the way home we stopped off for milk and she bought me a bunch of flowers 

Turia x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Turia, that is just so sweet about your MIL.  That's not quite the reaction that I got from my MIL after my miscarriage  .  Congratulations on going to the christening, what a brilliantly strong woman you are.

I know what you mean about the panda.  The news hit me hard when she got pregnant, and my goodness wasn't it ridiculously in the news .  However, I had a moment of solidarity for her, the poor thing had to go through IVF too! x


----------

